# 2015 Toronto Bottle Show was Sunday April 19th in Pickering



## Arob (Apr 20, 2015)

Post your best pictures from the 2015 Toronto Bottle Show; post your best stories, bottles and pictures  David Moncrief the grandson of the original proprietor of Moncrief Dairy in Peterborough Ontario. The 1940s creamer is $425 which he admits is pretty steep.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



I wrote up the 2015 Toronto Bottle Show on Dumpdiggers 





Here's John Goodyear with a A. FOSTER / WINE AND SPIRITS MRCHANT / KINGSTON that he'd purchased earlier that day from another dealer at the show. Its a dandy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 21st annual Toronto Bottle Show is the result of lots of hard work by twenty members of the Four Seasons Bottle Collectors club, and I thought this year's show was really outstanding. Congratulations guys! What did you see there?


----------



## RCO (Apr 20, 2015)

was at the bottle show and got some bottles , didn't find any rare 1920's art decos that I normally seem to pick up but did find some other neat bottles , including a older Hinds from Orillia Ontario , macdonald and co Cobalt Ontario - 1910's era , Temagami dry ginger ale( somewhat common but I didn't have one yet ) and a Renfrew bottling works / Pembroke embossed bottle , somewhat common as well but didn't have it yet , since I hadn't been to the bottle show before I don't have a lot to compare it to , have been to that location in pickering before for another collectable type show and don't remember building being that full before it seemed really busy for the bottle show .


----------



## TheBombersDream (Apr 21, 2015)

I gotta say the show was pretty great! So much great stuff to look at! It was a real blast walking around talking to the vendors. I wasn't really looking for anything in particular. I managed to pick up a few pretty cool items. Mostly just shelf filler. 
I was happy to pick up a miss spelled nonsuch mfg co bottle (nunsuch) as well as a shiloh's comsumption cure bottle that's in amazing condition. 
I scored a bunch of other goodies that I will try and post soon. 
I've only snapped a shot of the green "not to be taken bottle" the condition is excellent and the colour is really outstanding. 
Big thanks to the four seasons bottle collectors for puttin on such a great event. My only regret is not bringing more cash to spend. I had no idea what to expect. I hope to be able to connect with a few of the vendors in the future. I regretfully left a few treasures sitting behind.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 21, 2015)

I've only been to Canada twice. Once when I was 8 for the worlds fair in Montreal. I don't remember much of that. The other was a beer run after high school. That ended up a week long car camping trip. No we didn't get jailed for 6 days.[][][]Weird that we couldn't find Molson Export here in Massachusetts.[]


----------

